# Audio added to Japanese kitchen knife types Db



## Gator

Hi All,

Audio support for Japanese kitchen knife types and styles database was completed today. In other words, besides descriptions and definitions now we have their pronunciation in Japanese.

Special thanks to Jon and Sara (http://japaneseknifeimports.com) for spending their time and effort to record the audio. For majority of the entries there is a small speaker icon, which when clicked will display audio player popup and, hopefully it will work  Same works in the detail view. 
Also, fixed a bug accidentally introduced some time ago, when detail views for the names containing spaces were not accessible.

I've tested on all major latest browsers (FF8, IE9, Chrome 16, Opera 11), 3 different OS systems (Win 7, win Xp, Mac os). That part was the most annoying to be honest, aside form the fact that even latest and greatest browsers differ in their implementation and capabilities of "standard" html5 audio control, which sucks big time.
Support for older browsers was also implemented, however keep in mind to play mp3 or ogg files in old browsers you will need some sort of audio plugin present.

If you encounter problems, please let me know.

And as usual, if you have pix of the knives that are in the database but have no images please share. Or, if you know about a type of Japanese kitchen knife that's not in the db, share the wisdom 

P.S. For those waiting for the knife steel chart app for the iphone - it's in progress. I'd say ~60% completed.


----------



## JBroida

we know some of the sound clips are messed up and we are working on new versions... also we missed a couple in our rush to get these done. We'll try to get new stuff done as soon as we can.

Anyways thanks to Zvi for putting this all together.


----------



## GLE1952

Excellent work everyone!
Very helpful and interesting.
Glen


----------



## bikehunter

Terrific! Can't believe how totally off most of my pronunciations were. ;-) Thanks for all the work you must have done.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Great resource. Lots of work. Thanks Gator/Jon/Sara!


----------



## Daniel Fairly

Awesome! Thanks for doing that, very helpful!


----------



## SpikeC

The sound file doesn't seem to work with Safari. Is this normal?


----------



## mr drinky

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Great resource. Lots of work. Thanks Gator/Jon/Sara!



I have yet to hear anything, but +1 to this project. Thanks.

k.


----------



## Gator

Spike - No it is not normal. There was a bug, safari was attempting to play ogg file instead of mp3. If you refresh page (shift + refresh) you should get new javascript which will do the right thing. If shift + refresh won't do, clear browser cache. 
Dinky - What OS and browser are you using?


----------



## SpikeC

Works now! Thanks Gator!


----------



## WildBoar

No love in IE8 + WinXP (yeah, going ol' skool :O)


----------



## Gator

WB, alas, I can't do much. The code which should work on IE8 on any platform is theoretically there 
Practically, I suspect codec which does actual playback either isn't installed or IE can't find it anymore. Try reinstalling reaplayer or quicktime or whatever else works. Alternatively, use Firefox or chrome


----------



## Dave Martell

This is friggin awesome!!!!! A bonus not to hear Jon's voice 

Great work everyone! :ggodjob:

Oh and Gator you're nuts :razz:


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> This is friggin awesome!!!!! A bonus not to hear Jon's voice
> 
> Great work everyone! :ggodjob:



+1




Dave Martell said:


> Oh and Gator you're nuts :razz:



++++1 

Stefan


----------



## LennyD

First post here

Site looks good, and info in this thread helpful.

Anyone give any thought to doing this with the knife brand names pronunciation?

Boy can those give me fits some times lol.

Always seem to put the emphasis on the wrong vowel or something :lol2:


----------



## [email protected]

JBroida said:


> we know some of the sound clips are messed up and we are working on new versions... also we missed a couple in our rush to get these done. We'll try to get new stuff done as soon as we can.
> 
> Anyways thanks to Zvi for putting this all together.



Jon... it's time to redo some of them (i.e. some words were badly chopped up because my timing to press buttons sucked). Hopefully this time I won't be so nervous.... I promise I don't take like 2 hours to start recording.


----------



## Gator

That'd be super  Thanks in advance. Audio converters ready...


----------



## JBroida

actually, i just bought a new mic so it might sound better too 

Sorry i forgot about this completely. As soon as sara and i can find some time we will re do the ones that need it (or any that we missed).


----------



## Gator

Thanks to both of you


----------

